# Long leash for Mimi?



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Mimi’s vaccinations (except rabies) are complete so I’ve been taking her out on walks to see the world. So fun!
I live right on the coastside near Half Moon Bay California, when I took her to the beach for the first time I think she thought she was on Dog TV.
I want to do distance training and the beach would be perfect, except I have no idea what she would do if I let her off leash. She has a good recall, but I don’t trust it to work yet... the beach is doggy heaven surrounded by forests and roads, full of potential playmates. Plus she likes the water...
Probably it’s time to get a long leash or maybe 2 to hook together.
Any recommendations on what kind of long leash I should get?
Any advice is appreciated!








Mimi digs the beach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

A lot of my friends are afraid to let their dogs off leash at the beach, but I have found that even with dogs with a horrible recall...cough, Maizie...they will not run off at the beach. Of course, you could test it with Mimi on a very long lead if it makes you feel safer.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You are so lucky to have a wonderful place like that to take your dog.

I can tell you what not to buy. I made the mistake of buying a bamboo 10' long lead. OMG when it got wet, it soaked up all the water and was so heavy and messy. The bamboo, while it felt nice and soft to handle, acted like velcro to leaves - any dried leaves on the ground would stick to it - just one big mess. It would be a disaster with the sand and water at the beach.

You might want a Flexi Vario Retractable Dog Leash. I originally bought the 16 ft one and recently bought the 26 ft. You do have to be extremely careful using these types of retractable leashes (they are more like narrow wires) because people have amputated their hands and lost eyes and broken bones with them. My daughter has a friend who lost the tip of one of her fingers. Target has their own version which has more of a leash which winds up to retract and is perhaps slightly safer.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> A lot of my friends are afraid to let their dogs off leash at the beach, but I have found that even with dogs with a horrible recall...cough, Maizie...they will not run off at the beach. Of course, you could test it with Mimi on a very long lead if it makes you feel safer.




I’m such a coward! You’re probably right, my last dog who was an adult rescue, was a complete escape artist who would bolt out the front door like a racehorse and not come back. She sometimes disappeared overnight until the vet clinic opened where they would find her waiting on the front porch for a cookie. Even so I’d let her run off leash at the beach and even in the forest, and she always came back to me (after an hour or so).
I think my experience with Ginger (my heart dog) has spooked me with poor Mimi. I’ve been inculcated with pure fear of her pulling a runner, jumping into the ocean and drowning. 
I know I need to let go of the fear but she’s still only 16 weeks old.
Maybe I should try just dropping her leash but leaving it still attached. I could do that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Skylar, thanks for the warning about bamboo leashes!
I don’t think the flex I will work either because there’s other dogs at the beach and it could get tangled plus the other flexi safety issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I got my long lead on ebay. There are several vendors and lengths to choose from. Here is an example
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dog-Leash-...570.l1313.TR4.TRC1.A0.H0.Xdog+leash+long.TRS0

I found it very good for teaching recall as a puppy and generally let him romp and still have fun despite being on a lead.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I also bought my 30ft lead on Ebay but because it was 1" wide it was rather heavy for my little mini, so I bought 3/8" nylon webbing and made a lighter one..........just used the hardware from a old leash. I still use my long lead as a tie out when I am sitting on my patio (I live in a Apt and dogs are prohibited from being off leash) I made it 50ft long then shortened it to about 25ft when I was no longer teaching recall. Ebay is your best bet though!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
The long leash is a very good idea. When we had 2 mini's, we would hook them together and there was no running off on the beach. One of them always came back, therefore, both came back!
Do you sew? Leashes are SUPER EASY to make! Go to local hardware store, you can buy leash/strap by the foot. There are usually several to choose from.
Buy a good clip, also at hardware store.
Take a look at an existing leash to follow the sewing lines.
Takes no time.

I use a leash I made, which is 18' to walk my current foster dog. She's a little 12 lbs girl, but since I don't have a fenced in yard, she gets plenty of exercise as we walk a million times a day....

Good luck and have fun with your new puppy on the beach!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

My dogs have decent recall, but it’s not bulletproof. When we hike, we let the them off leash, but leave the leash attached. That way if I have to grab them, it’s easier. I also use harnesses not collars in case they get hung up, so they don’t strangle themselves. I use Lupine leashes, they replace them for free and are well worth the extra cost.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

I took Mimi to the beach yesterday and we used her regular leash. I was using the time to think and observe, and the thing about my puppy’s behavior that stands out is that she goes up to everyone, dog or human, to say hello.
Many people liked it, she’s a cute little puppy after all. But others were laying out face down sunbathing and a few clearly weren’t into letting their dog interact, etc. So I think a leash is nessecary to keep her moving and not jumping on sunbathers or bothering people until I can train her to ask permission to greet nicely.
So I’m searching through Chewy & Amazon for a 50 ft lead, probably nylon or some other material she can’t chew through. Probably less than an inch in width. Is that right? I hope to get something that won’t tangle easily, won’t burn my hand too much, that she can’t chew in half and that isn’t to heavy for a 15+ week minipoo.
Please let me know if you have a long leash you love and if you think 50 ft is OK for beach and distance training.
Thank You!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Carolinek said:


> My dogs have decent recall, but it’s not bulletproof. When we hike, we let the them off leash, but leave the leash attached. That way if I have to grab them, it’s easier. I also use harnesses not collars in case they get hung up, so they don’t strangle themselves. I use Lupine leashes, they replace them for free and are well worth the extra cost.



Thanks, I’m going to look for Lupine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hello
> The long leash is a very good idea. When we had 2 mini's, we would hook them together and there was no running off on the beach. One of them always came back, therefore, both came back!
> Do you sew? Leashes are SUPER EASY to make! Go to local hardware store, you can buy leash/strap by the foot. There are usually several to choose from.
> Buy a good clip, also at hardware store.
> ...



PoodleFoster
I wish I could sew. Well, no... truth is I hate to sew which is probably why I’m so bad at it. I’d never trust a leash I made. Even my buttons fall off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think I would let a very young puppy out on a 50' line. Also nylon frays and can get tangled up. I would either use a flexi (although I saw you were not liking that idea) or get a good tracking lead. 

These are excellent, light weight and come in a variety of widths and lengths with or without loops on the end. I was sold by the pictures of tracking poodles on their home page as a bonus. tracking, line, lines, synthetic, tracking dogs, riveted


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Catherine- that’s a nice site...and poodles!

Herehttp://https://www.lupinepet.com/store/training-leash is the link to Lupine’s training leash if you want a long length from that company. They are very durable. I use the six foot leads. As I said, I let the dogs’ leashes drag behind them when we hike. Plus, Lily ( my crazy dog) will still reach back and chew the leash in excitement when I’m getting everyone hooked for a walk... So, they get a lot of wear and tear. When they start to fall apart, I bring them back to the local pet store and exchange for a new one, no questions asked. They last a loooong time. With normal wear and tear, you may never have to replace, but they get a lot of abuse in my house! However, a long training lead may also wear quicker as its dragging on the ground. 

Plus, the designs are really cool and they’re made from recycled plastic in the USA.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks lily, I’m going to read the website. What length would be more appropriate?
I really appreciate the help & feedback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Lily that Palomine website had a video of someone with 2 dogs walking them on the beach on 33 ft lines... and the didn’t even get tangled. And it’s biothene.
I like it & 33 ft looks perfect.
Now to check the price....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

